# Reticulated Python Black Mites HELP!!!!



## Kreth 10RBP

my terrarium has been infested with black mites / spiders or something that are literally living on the skin of my Female Reticulated Python (shes about 10' in length).... i have a deep water bowl for bathing and she keeps plenty wet... but now im seeing a large amount of white spots on her like she has a sun burn.... i also see hundreds of little black mites moving around on her....

im very sure it is due ot the newly humidified environment im providing... HOW DO I STOP THESE PESTS???/

please help guys, shes my sweetheart


----------



## Red Eyes

Here is some information on mites here and also here. I hear that Provent a Mite and Reptile Relief are very good products.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

ive done some homework, it seems i will have to get a product called Frontline and clean both the boid and the tank. anyone had better results with other products?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Mites suck.........killing the adults does not kill the eggs....so it is a cyclic battle....

FIRST COMPLETELY CLEAN OUT AND DRY OUT HER ENCLOSURE.

Then place several no pest strips in it with it closed (and her in a rubbermade tub temporarily...soaking in luke warm water)....

Then air it out and place a piece of no pest strip in there in a deli cup with holes in it (use a paper punch)....place the snake back in with this (make sure she is dry......and DO NOT PUT ANY WATER IN WITH HER (the chemical killing the mites will accumulate in the water and then could be consumed by the snake in harmful amounts to her) leave her like that for a couple of days....then remove the no-pest strip piece and give her water..... repeat this in about 10 days......then about 7 days later.......

When you initially clean her enclosure use a bleach solution (water and bleach 10% bleach maximum)...and avoid mulch as a substarte during this time...use newsprint (go to your local newspaper they will have end rolls usualy for free, but a very minimal price if they actually want anything....

Consitant cleaning is you best friend in the constant campaign against mites...and the white "spots" are probably mite feces...which means you need to take active measures as a heavy mite infestation can have serious and negative impact on your snakes health.....


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

CrocKeeper said:


> Mites suck.........killing the adults does not kill the eggs....so it is a cyclic battle....
> 
> FIRST COMPLETELY CLEAN OUT AND DRY OUT HER ENCLOSURE.
> 
> Then place several no pest strips in it with it closed (and her in a rubbermade tub temporarily...soaking in luke warm water)....
> 
> Then air it out and place a piece of no pest strip in there in a deli cup with holes in it (use a paper punch)....place the snake back in with this (make sure she is dry......and DO NOT PUT ANY WATER IN WITH HER (the chemical killing the mites will accumulate in the water and then could be consumed by the snake in harmful amounts to her) leave her like that for a couple of days....then remove the no-pest strip piece and give her water..... repeat this in about 10 days......then about 7 days later.......
> 
> When you initially clean her enclosure use a bleach solution (water and bleach 10% bleach maximum)...and avoid mulch as a substarte during this time...use newsprint (go to your local newspaper they will have end rolls usualy for free, but a very minimal price if they actually want anything....
> 
> Consitant cleaning is you best friend in the constant campaign against mites...and the white "spots" are probably mite feces...which means you need to take active measures as a heavy mite infestation can have serious and negative impact on your snakes health.....


This is working very well, the infestation is very minut, but i fear that the battle is won, but the war is not over... what and where are pest strips?


----------



## CrocKeeper

No Pest Strips are a chemically impregnated vinyl product you can purchase at Lowe's, Home Depot, Wal.Mart, etc.....I emphasize words I already typed.....because they are of extreme importance......

"Then air it out and place a piece of no pest strip in there in a deli cup with holes in it (use a paper punch)....place the snake back in with this (make sure she is dry......and *DO NOT PUT ANY WATER IN WITH HER (the chemical killing the mites will accumulate in the water and then could be consumed by the snake in harmful amounts to her) *leave her like that for a couple of days....then remove the no-pest strip piece and give her water..... repeat this in about 10 days......then about 7 days later......."


----------

